# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  قروض دراسية لطلبة الجامعات من بنك القاهرة عمان

## معاذ ملحم

http://www.alrai.com/img/191000/190953.jpg

أطلق بنك القاهرة عمان بالتعاون مع مؤسسة التمويل الدولية و شركة أومنيكس إنترناشونال أمس قرضا خاصا بطلبة الجامعات تبلغ إجمالي قيمته 25 مليون دينار ويتوقع أن يستفيد منه ما بين 4-5 الاف طالب أردني.
وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يطلق فيها هذا النوع من القروض سواء على مستوى المملكة أو في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
ويهدف القرض- حسب الاتفاقية التي جرى توقيعها أمس بين بنك القاهرة عمان و مؤسسة التمويل الدولية و شركة أومنيكس إنترناشونال- إلى تمويل دراسة الطلبة الجامعيين من عدة تخصصات في الجامعات الحكومية والخاصة وفقا لمعايير محددة وبنسبة فائدة أقل من أسعار الفائدة التجارية.
وحسب الاتفاقية سيتم منح قروض لأخر 3 سنوات دراسية لطلاب البكالوريوس بمعدل لا يقل عن جيد كحد أدنى أما بالنسبة لطلاب الماجستير يكون التمويل ابتدءاً من السنة الدراسية الأولى ، حيث يوفر القرض فترة سماح طيلة فترة الدراسة ولغاية ستة أشهر من تاريخ التخرج تسدد خلالها الفائدة الشهرية فقط و بعد انتهاء فترة الستة أشهر التي تلي تخرج الطالب الجامعي يبدأ بسداد الأقساط.
وقال رئيس مجلس إدارة بنك القاهرة عمان خالد المصري نحن نؤمن بحق كل طالب وطالبة في التعليم وفي الانخراط بالعملية التعليمية بشكل طبيعي دون أن تقف الإمكانات المادية عائقاً يحول دون حصولهم على العلم والمعرفة التي تؤهلهم لدخول سوق العمل بكفاءة لرفد الاقتصاد الوطني وتحسين المستويات المعيشية لأبناء المجتمع''.
وقال غاي إلينا، مدير مؤسسة التمويل الدولية لشؤون الصحة والتعليم، يتسق هذا المشروع مع إستراتيجية مؤسسة التمويل الدولية الرامية إلى مساندة برامج قروض الطلاب كإحدى وسائل التشجيع على مشاركة أكبر في التعليم العالي من أشخاص ينتمون إلى كافة فئات الدخل، وكذا تقديم سبل مبتكرة للتمويل وإيصال الخدمات.'' 
و قال هاشم الشوا أومنيكس انتيرناشونال : ''إن هذا المشروع سوف يتيح فرصة للطلاب و عائلاتهم للحصول على تمويل من أجل الالتحاق بالتعليم العالي، إذ سيعمل من خلال منح الطلاب قروضاً على زيادة إمكانية الحصول على التعليم و التشجيع على التنوع الاجتماعي و الاقتصادي في مؤسسات التعليم العالي ''.

----------


## ahmadbyari

ممتاز بس و الله حاب اعرف تفاصيل اكثر

----------


## اليمامه

أنا لا أؤيد
ما دام فيها فائده فهيا ربا وما بنيعلى حرام لا يبارك

----------

